# Cyber Warfare, he cool guys behind the screens



## Mister_Geek (Feb 11, 2015)

How does one go about in joining cyber warfare? Chinese Army Recruiter for their cyber warfare command in Fujian said for them you just need to have an IT related degree and some certs, (I did not contact them MSSGT Yuan sat down next to me at a burger king and just started talking as fucking creepy as that is, I got his contact info you guys want his phone number) on top of emigration and all that crap which I don't care for China, and I don't care for learning their language. 

But what is needed to join an American Military Cyber Warfare Command? I understand how to do penetration testing and things like that and data mine; and i have strong experience using CAIN to strip data off of hard drives, cellphones, tablets, and so fourth. 

I know they exist be MSSGT Yuan said the PLA and USA do joint operations in cyber warfare, so obviously they do exist, I'd be shocked if they didn't I know there is a cyber defense mos but who does the cyber attacking? I'd love to take control of some poor idiots network systems and put my little ponies all over their screens and GPS and crap that would be hilarious on an epic level.

Or to break into a network and totally tear it apart would be fun, too. I love the destructive side of IT. So any idea as to what direction to look to be an Army Blackhat?


----------



## Mister_Geek (Feb 11, 2015)

I thought of joining a group called Anonymous for their efforts of derailing ISIS networks, websites, bank accounts and all that stuff. But that is a private organization and I am really interested in working in an official military capacity doing stuff like that.


----------



## AWP (Feb 11, 2015)

You are out of your goddamn mind if you think we're going to discuss any of those topics.

And Anonymous? You are just trolling us and poorly at that.


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 11, 2015)

I can guarantee that with a post like this on open source, you're not going to get recruited to do any work for military cyber warfare, whatsoever.  If anything, you're going on watch lists and the only clearance you'll ever hold is what's between your head and a doorway.

The way you write this makes it sound like you've watched a pirated copy of Black Hat one time too many, and think that's how it works in the real world.  It's not.


----------

